
Moderately Motivated Gen-Xer for Hire - wortelefant
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/moderately-motivated-gen-xer-for-hire
======
vallode
Gave me a right laugh, not my train of thought but I can see why someone might
want to just clock in/out and get on with their lives.

